# Asa gt4



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

hey gary, looking at a set of these for winter-- any info on construction method and offset? the application is a 2010 E90 335i X-Drive.

based on ASAs other wheels i would guess that its low pressure cast/shot peened, but wanted to confirm.

also, did the 2010 TPMS sensors really drop down to 212 per set??


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Orient330iNYC said:


> hey gary, looking at a set of these for winter-- any info on construction method and offset? the application is a 2010 E90 335i X-Drive.
> 
> based on ASAs other wheels i would guess that its low pressure cast/shot peened, but wanted to confirm.
> 
> also, did the 2010 TPMS sensors really drop down to 212 per set??


Unfortunately I do not yet have any information on this model. We are hoping to get more detailed information closer to its September estimated arrival date. I would guess it is cast and shot peened as well, but I do not know for sure. It appears that we will be getting 18" fitments only.

Yes, our last large order for the TPMS sensors/stems were purchased at a deep discount so we were able to drastically lower the price on them.


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

thanks gary. i was looking at getting the 18s anyway.


----------

